# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή >  Μέγεθος κλουβιού

## Georgia2000

Γεια σε όλους!!! Σε λίγες μέρες πρόκειται να αποκτήσω ένα ζευγάρι κοκατιλ και θα ήθελα την βοήθεια σας για τις ιδανικές διαστάσεις του κλουβιού. Θα ήθελα να προσθέσω ότι τα κοκατιλάκια είναι μικρά σε ηλικία. 
                                            Φιλικά Γωγώ 

Στάλθηκε από το E2303 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## CaptainChoco

Καλησπέρα Γωγώ και καλώς όρισες στη παρέα μας! Με το καλό να αποκτήσεις τα μικρά σου και ελπίζω να τα χαρούμε και εμείς μέσα από φωτογραφίες! Τι ηλικία θα έχουν τα μικρούλια; Λογικά θα έχουν μόλις απογαλακτιστεί  :Happy:  

Για το κλουβί δεν έχει σημασία η ηλικία τους μιας και θα το πάρεις μία και καλή. Εξάλλου δεν μεγαλώνουν ιδιαίτερα από τη στιγμή που έχουν απογαλακτιστεί οπότε λίγο πολύ θα έχουν το τελικό τους μέγεθος όταν τα πάρεις! Το minimum που μπορείς να βάλεις ένα κοκατίλ είναι αυτό 50.5Χ50.8Χ60.9cm / 1.27 cm έως 1.5875 cm (αυτό είναι το κενό που θα πρέπει να έχουν τα κάγκελα μεταξύ τους προκειμένου να μην μπορούν να βγάλουν το κεφαλάκι τους απέξω). Εδώ μπορείς να διαβάσεις πιο αναλυτικά για το χώρο διαμονής τους *Διαμονή Cockatiel: ο απαιτούμενος εξοπλισμός.*

----------

